

British public wrong about nearly everything, survey shows - lazydon
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/british-public-wrong-about-nearly-everything-survey-shows-8697821.html

======
mnem
In the suggestions for ways to improve the situation:

    
    
        "politicians need to be better at talking about the real state of affairs of the country, rather than spinning the numbers."
    

I'd be pleasantly surprised if that happened, but the main political parties
are too devious or too inept to build arguments using actual facts.

~~~
Ihmahr
I'd say the media also has an important role to play in this. Also,
piratepartyUK.

